
Visualizing Neural Nets as Images - msollami
http://mikesollami.squarespace.com/code/2016/7/13/visualizing-neural-networks
======
msollami
Viewing neural nets as mappings of 2D space gives us a nifty way of seeing see
what deeper architectures can do.

~~~
mac74656
Did you try other architectures? What frameworks are you using?

